# Weekly Competition 2023-02



## Mike Hughey (Tuesday at 1:00 AM)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F U2 R' U' R U' R' F U2 R
*2. *U' R U2 R' U' R' F2 U' R2 U2 R'
*3. *R' U' F R2 F U' R U2 R' U' F'
*4. *R U' R2 U' R U' R U' F R' U
*5. *U' R' F' U R U' R F U' R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 R F2 D' F' R F B U B2 R U' D2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2
*2. *D' B' D F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' B' D F2 D' U B2 L
*3. *U L2 D' U R2 D' F2 U' B F L R2 F' D2 R' U' F D L2
*4. *F' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' L' U F D L' B' D' U
*5. *F2 D2 R2 F D B L B' R D B2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 R' F

*4x4x4*
*1. *U L2 D2 B' L2 F2 L2 F L2 F L D' F2 L F' U L R2 B' Rw2 D L' Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 U F2 Fw' B Rw2 L2 U D Fw' Rw Uw Rw' R L2 Uw2
*2. *L D B L2 R2 D' R L2 D2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 R' U L2 Rw2 Uw2 L Uw2 D' Fw2 R2 U Rw2 Uw2 F2 R' Fw U D2 L' Uw' Rw' Uw R D Rw2 Uw2 L
*3. *R2 D' F2 D2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 F' D2 R' U L' U' B2 L Fw2 L U' R' Fw2 U' Rw2 D2 Fw2 D L2 R2 Fw' D2 L' D2 Uw F2 B2 Rw U' Rw' Uw' Rw'
*4. *R D' L' F L B' D L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 R' U2 L2 F D' L' Rw2 Fw2 B L' Fw2 D2 R Fw2 B U2 Rw2 L2 B Uw' L' B2 U' L' Uw Fw Uw' B2 R2 F U Rw2
*5. *L' B2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R U F L2 F2 R' F L2 F D' B L' Rw2 U' L Fw2 U L Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 R' D' B L Fw' D2 B' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 B2 R' F' Uw' F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Bw' Dw2 F2 L' F2 Lw' F' L U2 F' L' R2 Lw U' Fw' L D2 L' Uw2 Bw' Dw2 U2 B Fw' R Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Bw B' L2 Uw L2 Rw2 U' L2 B2 L Lw D R Uw' Rw Uw' D R2 F' R2 U2 Lw L' Dw' D Uw Rw' D Dw L' Dw
*2. *B2 D Dw Uw L Lw2 Fw2 U' F B' U' Fw' L' Uw' Dw B' Fw2 Uw' D' R' Uw' R2 Dw' Lw Dw B' Fw' L2 Uw2 U2 R' U Uw2 Bw L2 Dw Uw2 Fw L' D' Dw2 R2 B2 Bw2 D Bw' D' L D' Bw2 Lw F2 R' Fw Dw2 B Dw D Rw2 F'
*3. *L Bw U2 D R' F Rw2 D Lw2 F' U' B Rw2 Lw2 Dw Fw Dw' B2 F Fw Uw F2 B D2 Fw2 D2 F2 B' Uw' L' F2 B2 R D2 Lw' B' Fw Uw2 R2 F' L' B U F B' Uw2 Lw Dw2 L' Fw' Dw2 B' Fw Lw' F' L B2 Fw' Lw2 D
*4. *D Dw Fw' F B2 L2 R' Fw' R' L' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 Rw2 F' B' D' R2 Dw' F2 L Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 R2 Uw' Dw Bw2 F2 D Uw' R' U Fw' Bw U2 R2 F2 R' Uw' B Rw2 L' Dw' Lw' Bw2 D2 Uw U2 Rw2 Bw Dw Lw' R2 Bw2 Uw'
*5. *L Bw Dw Uw' Fw D' Uw Lw L D2 L2 Rw Dw' D' Bw Lw B' Rw Fw U' B' L D2 L Lw Uw D Lw R Bw Dw' Lw Fw Rw2 Lw B Bw' D2 R' Bw2 U' F2 Bw2 Uw' D Lw2 B2 U Uw2 Fw' B' Lw' Dw D B2 Rw' Fw R2 Uw2 Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Rw F' R' Bw2 U 3Rw R' 3Fw2 Lw D 3Uw' Bw Rw Dw D2 F' Fw2 3Fw Rw2 L' U2 Lw' Uw U L' B2 Dw' 3Rw2 D' R2 3Fw Dw Fw' Uw' D Dw2 R' Bw Dw2 3Uw2 Bw2 Uw' B2 3Rw Bw' R2 3Rw 3Fw' 3Uw' Bw2 B2 D F2 3Uw' F' Rw B' 3Uw U Uw' L2 U Fw2 Dw' D 3Rw2 Dw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Rw2 Lw' R B2 Lw U2 L' 3Rw' 3Fw Rw' Uw2
*2. *Fw B2 R2 Uw2 3Uw L' Dw' Lw' Dw' Bw' 3Rw2 R B U' Bw 3Fw B' Dw2 Bw2 Lw' L' Fw2 L' Lw2 B2 R Dw Lw2 Uw Fw' 3Uw' U Bw2 U' Dw' F Dw2 Rw Lw D' 3Rw R' Uw' Rw2 3Rw2 D' R' Lw B2 R' Bw' Lw' Bw2 3Uw Bw' 3Fw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 Dw B' Rw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw F 3Rw2 3Fw' Rw2 U' F2 L 3Uw R' Dw2 U' F B
*3. *3Rw2 D2 Uw2 Dw2 3Rw U' Rw' L' F' Dw Fw' Uw' Fw B R' Fw' 3Uw' Lw F' Uw Bw2 3Rw' F Fw D2 3Rw Rw 3Uw R' B 3Rw2 Uw F2 Dw' B2 3Rw L' B' 3Uw 3Rw' F' Fw' B 3Fw' Rw 3Rw Dw R F' Fw' Dw B Fw' L' Fw' Dw 3Fw2 R2 3Uw' Fw' 3Fw2 L2 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw' 3Uw D2 3Rw R' 3Fw' U Fw F' B R 3Rw2 Bw Lw' Bw2 D'
*4. *Rw2 Uw Dw2 L' B Uw2 Dw' U' Rw2 L2 3Uw' L2 U' Rw' Uw' D Dw2 3Uw2 F2 3Uw Uw2 D' 3Rw 3Uw2 Dw Uw U2 R Lw' D' F Bw 3Rw L U2 F' 3Rw' 3Fw Fw R Rw2 Fw' F2 Bw' D' Rw' Fw L Rw2 Fw L U2 3Uw 3Fw Bw' Uw' Dw Rw D Rw D' Uw L' Uw B2 3Uw2 L' 3Fw' 3Rw' B2 L D' Bw D2 R Rw F Bw D R
*5. *Fw2 Bw R Rw' B' F 3Uw2 3Fw' Lw R 3Fw2 R F' U2 R2 3Fw U2 Rw2 Lw' Bw2 3Fw U B2 3Rw Lw' Dw U2 F2 B' 3Uw 3Rw Lw' D2 3Rw' Lw' Dw B2 3Uw' Dw Fw' B Rw L' D2 Uw' 3Uw U' Rw' Dw' F2 Uw2 Fw D' Rw 3Uw2 Dw R' L 3Fw Rw Dw' Fw' L' U 3Uw2 R2 B2 Uw L2 Dw Rw L Uw2 3Rw' Fw Bw B' R2 Fw2 Lw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Lw2 3Bw' Lw' U 3Uw' F2 Rw2 3Rw Lw2 Fw' Uw' 3Dw Dw' Rw' 3Rw2 Uw2 F 3Lw2 Fw Rw 3Lw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 U 3Rw Dw2 L2 3Fw' Uw2 F U2 Dw' 3Dw2 3Bw' Rw 3Fw2 Fw' 3Lw' 3Dw2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 L2 3Dw' Rw 3Dw D' B Bw2 3Lw' U Lw2 D' Bw2 B 3Rw2 L D' R 3Bw' Fw Bw2 U D2 F2 3Dw2 Uw2 Dw 3Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 R Uw2 F' 3Uw Rw2 Lw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 3Fw F Dw 3Fw 3Bw Uw2 D' Fw' Rw' L' 3Lw' 3Fw2 L' F2 3Bw' R' 3Lw 3Uw
*2. *D' 3Dw2 F2 Lw 3Rw2 3Dw Uw' 3Uw Dw' Fw B' Dw 3Uw' 3Lw2 L Fw2 3Rw' Lw2 D2 L 3Rw2 Dw2 3Dw' Rw2 Dw' L' 3Fw 3Uw' 3Dw 3Rw B2 3Dw Bw2 3Uw' F2 U2 L2 Lw2 Dw 3Bw' R L' 3Uw2 3Fw' Fw 3Rw' 3Lw' L 3Fw2 F' D' 3Lw2 U2 Fw2 3Rw D Lw 3Rw2 3Fw 3Rw Uw2 U Lw Uw' D 3Uw2 F2 R' Fw2 3Bw2 3Rw Fw Lw' Rw2 U2 3Bw 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Dw L2 Fw' D Uw' U2 Bw2 3Bw2 D2 Bw F2 R2 3Fw2 U2 Dw' 3Bw 3Rw Bw 3Rw' Rw2 F
*3. *3Bw' 3Fw L' F2 3Uw Uw2 3Fw' L2 R' B' Fw' 3Bw Dw U Fw2 L Uw' Bw' B 3Uw Lw' L Rw Uw Rw D 3Rw' Lw' 3Bw 3Lw2 Dw L B 3Rw' Lw' 3Bw Rw Bw2 B 3Fw2 Fw2 Rw Dw 3Fw B Dw 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw' Dw' 3Bw' Rw2 R B2 R2 3Uw2 Lw' Fw2 3Bw Uw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Dw2 3Lw L' 3Uw2 3Fw2 U 3Bw' L2 R' 3Dw2 D' 3Bw2 R' L Lw2 B2 3Uw Rw2 3Dw B 3Fw Rw 3Uw2 B' R 3Dw' D2 Rw' B' 3Rw' Rw' 3Uw Lw2 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw
*4. *Dw Rw2 3Uw2 U 3Rw Lw D Fw' F' 3Uw 3Rw' Uw2 L 3Fw 3Bw2 3Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 R' 3Bw2 3Rw' Bw2 U L2 F D' Lw 3Rw D' L' Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 R2 3Dw' U 3Rw2 3Bw2 Lw2 Dw' Bw' U2 3Fw2 D Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw Dw 3Fw 3Rw' 3Fw2 B Bw2 3Dw Lw L' 3Lw2 Fw' F2 3Lw2 L Bw D2 3Fw' R2 Lw' L' U2 D' R2 3Fw R B2 Rw' 3Uw' Dw Bw' Lw2 Rw' 3Fw F' 3Dw2 Lw2 3Dw R' 3Lw2 Bw' Lw2 3Fw' U 3Fw' F' U R' U' 3Fw
*5. *3Dw 3Fw 3Dw Dw 3Bw2 Uw2 3Rw2 Lw' U B D2 Dw' Uw' F' 3Uw2 Fw2 Rw 3Uw Rw Uw 3Fw Dw' Fw2 R' 3Rw' F2 Rw2 3Bw' 3Lw' B 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw2 L' 3Rw' F Uw' 3Fw F 3Bw' R 3Rw 3Bw' 3Uw2 L 3Uw2 3Dw L' Fw D Uw Rw B' 3Rw' Bw' B2 Dw2 L' 3Fw2 D' B2 Rw' Uw 3Rw' U Fw2 3Lw2 3Fw' 3Uw' B2 3Uw2 Uw 3Dw2 D2 Rw2 R2 L 3Uw L2 Uw' Rw 3Dw2 L2 U' D L' F' Uw2 L' F2 D 3Dw2 U' 3Rw2 Uw2 R2 3Uw L' Bw2 Lw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' F' U R U2 R' F U2 F R2
*2. *U' F U2 R U R' F U2 F R2 U2
*3. *F' R' U2 R F' R' U R' F' U2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L U' R F' B2 R F D' F' D F D B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 Fw' Uw
*2. *L2 F U R2 D' U2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 L F' L' B U L' U' F' Rw Uw
*3. *F R2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L' U' B' D L U' R' F D2 B' Rw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U2 D R' U' L2 B D F' L B2 D2 L' F2 B2 L' U2 L B Rw2 Uw2 R F2 U Rw2 D2 L U' R2 B2 D' Fw U2 L' Fw' F2 Uw' Rw2 R' U2 Rw' U2 Fw' R2
*2. *D2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' U' L B2 L2 B2 D L' U2 Rw2 B D Rw2 B2 U' B2 Uw2 Fw2 D' F D Rw' D R' Uw2 Rw' F' U' Uw' Rw' L U2 Fw F' y2
*3. *F' U' F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 D' F' D F' L2 D2 U2 L' F Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 F2 L2 Fw2 U Fw2 U Rw2 U2 Rw L' U B2 U Fw' Rw D2 R2 Uw' F Rw' F' x y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw R B Uw F Lw B Bw2 L' U' Uw Bw L B' Fw2 Rw2 R F' R' Uw2 Bw F' Uw F Dw' Lw Dw2 U' F2 Fw2 Bw2 U' Lw' F' U' Fw' Bw D' Fw' B2 Bw2 Lw2 B' Uw' Dw F' B' Lw' Fw' Rw' U2 Fw2 L' Rw U' Uw' F' Uw U Rw' 3Fw 3Uw'
*2. *Fw Lw F2 Uw2 Lw B' F' Dw Bw' R2 Lw Dw2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 D2 F L2 R U Lw' L2 Fw' L' Rw Bw U' Dw2 B Rw2 Fw R2 B2 Fw' F' U2 L Lw' Uw' B2 R2 Rw Uw2 Rw L Uw U2 Rw' L' Dw' F2 Dw U' L' B U B2 F' Fw' D' 3Rw2 3Uw2
*3. *Uw2 U Lw' R2 U' D R' D2 U' Rw L2 U' B2 F Fw2 Uw2 L' B Uw F2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Lw2 Fw' L Dw2 R' U' Bw' Dw' B R B' Bw' Dw Fw2 Lw Fw2 F' Lw' Rw U' Bw L2 Lw Fw' F Bw Uw' B2 Dw' Bw' F Fw2 R2 D' F Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw Lw L U' 3Fw' Fw U Rw2 F' Uw F' L' Uw' B L R2 Rw' B F L Uw' U2 Dw' Bw' Lw2 3Fw2 D2 Uw2 3Fw2 F B' Bw D2 Rw Lw2 3Fw R Fw' Uw R' 3Fw2 Fw2 D' Rw' 3Rw Lw B Bw 3Fw Rw2 3Rw2 Uw Rw Fw B2 Lw' D2 Rw2 U 3Rw' F' Dw' Fw' Uw2 Rw Lw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw 3Fw' U F2 3Fw2 R2 D' 3Fw' Rw R' F' x' y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Dw' U2 3Bw' Uw2 3Rw' 3Dw' Dw Lw' U L 3Lw' U 3Dw Fw R 3Dw2 3Rw2 B2 3Bw 3Lw2 R2 Bw' 3Uw' Fw2 Bw2 L' 3Rw2 R Fw 3Uw' R' Fw R2 U' Lw' 3Lw2 3Fw 3Dw2 3Fw2 B' Rw' Fw2 Lw' Uw Rw Uw B2 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Dw' 3Lw2 L' Bw2 3Dw 3Fw B' D' Fw Uw' Fw' 3Bw' U2 3Lw2 Rw2 U' R' Bw 3Uw2 3Dw 3Lw2 3Uw2 Uw2 3Lw' Dw F Lw' 3Bw' B2 Lw' 3Rw' F 3Bw L2 Dw' 3Lw2 R' Dw' U 3Fw' B Bw' 3Rw 3Bw 3Rw2 L Lw' 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Fw' L2 z

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R D2 F' R2 D' B U2 L F D2 B2 R2 B D2 B U2 B2 D' F Rw Uw2
*2. *L D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 B L2 B2 D B2 U' B' F2 R B' R' F' Rw' Uw'
*3. *U' L2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 R' D L R' F2 U' R D2 B' F L B2 Rw Uw
*4. *L2 B' F2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 L2 F2 D U' B' F' D R' D R U Rw Uw'
*5. *B2 R2 B L' U2 R' F D2 B2 U2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L' U L' F2 Rw2 Uw
*6. *D2 L R2 D2 B2 L F2 L B2 F2 D' F' U' B' R U2 B' L2 B D Rw'
*7. *D' B' U2 B' U' F' L' D' F' U F' U2 L2 U2 B R2 B D2 F' Rw
*8. *D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 B' D U2 B' L R' B2 D' R2 D2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*9. *R U F D' L D' U B2 F2 R2 F2 L' U2 F' D' F2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw
*10. *D' L D' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R' U F' U' L2 D F R' D Rw Uw2
*11. *R L U' F' R' U' F D' R F' U2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 B' U Fw Uw
*12. *B2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U F D F D' R D2 L2 D L U2 Rw2
*13. *R' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' U F' R U' B' F' D' U B' F R' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*14. *B U' F' R' F' R U D2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 L B L U' Fw' Uw
*15. *F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 U' B' U' F2 U' R' D B Rw2 Uw2
*16. *L D' B D2 F2 L2 D F2 D F U2 L U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 R Fw' Uw'
*17. *R U2 L B2 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 F R' B' R' D B' F2 U2 R2 Fw Uw
*18. *F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B R2 L D L2 F2 U2 R B2 U' R' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*19. *R' U L' D L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 B U2 L2 D' U L2 B L' D2 Fw' Uw2
*20. *R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F2 B' U' L2 D' U2 L R' D U F L Fw' Uw2
*21. *U' L' F' D F2 L F' D2 R D R F2 D2 R F2 D2 L B2 R2 Uw
*22. *F B2 U2 L' F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U' F' D' F2 L' U F U' B' Rw2 Uw'
*23. *L U L D2 F2 R F2 R B2 F L' R U' L D2 L2 U' F Rw
*24. *U' L U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 B U' F2 D B2 U' L D Rw
*25. *R L2 B' U R F2 D F' D2 B' L' B U2 B U2 R2 B U2 Rw2
*26. *D R' F' L2 B' D2 F' B2 L U2 D2 R D2 L' F2 R B' D' R Uw'
*27. *F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 L' D' L' U' F' D L2 D' U R F' Uw2
*28. *U2 B' U2 F D2 B' F' L2 F U2 L' F2 R B R U2 L' U' R Fw
*29. *B' R B2 D2 U2 R' U2 B2 R' B' U R2 D' R U2 B D' F2 U Rw2
*30. *B2 D2 U' B2 D' U2 F' U' L R' D B D2 F' R2 D2 B Rw Uw
*31. *F' U' L2 B2 R L D' R' L2 F B2 R F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 Fw
*32. *D L2 D B2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 B' D F2 R2 F U R' D2 L2 D2 Rw' Uw
*33. *F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U B' R U2 F' L' F L' F2 U' F Rw' Uw2
*34. *R' U' R' D U R2 B2 D L2 R2 D' U' R F D B F' L R2 Fw Uw2
*35. *U' F D' R2 U2 R B' U D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L U2 R' F2 B' R2 D Rw Uw
*36. *U2 L2 B D2 R2 F' U2 R2 L' U L' U' R' F D F' R' B2 F' Rw Uw2
*37. *B2 L R U2 R' F2 R F2 U' R B' R2 B' F D' B L2 R Fw Uw2
*38. *F' U2 L2 U L2 R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D' F D2 U2 R D U2 R' F Rw Uw2
*39. *D F L' B' D2 F2 R' U2 R F2 R' D2 F' L R2 D' L' U2 L' Fw
*40. *L D' R D' R2 D2 F2 D L2 U F2 R B' U F' L B' R2 F' Uw
*41. *R U2 B D L' U D2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 D R2 L U Rw'
*42. *B2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 R B2 U' R2 D' U2 L F U L2 Fw Uw'
*43. *R2 D2 L' U2 R F2 D2 B2 R D R D' F2 D L D U' F U Rw' Uw2
*44. *B2 R2 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D B' D F L' R' D2 B D L Fw' Uw2
*45. *B R U2 R' U' F L F' D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 L U B Uw
*46. *B2 R2 U' L' D' B' U2 L D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 B' Uw2
*47. *R D' R' F2 R U2 B2 D2 F D B' R D B R2 B D2 Rw2 Uw'
*48. *U2 R2 B D2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' F2 L2 D B2 F2 R U' Rw2 Uw
*49. *U2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' U' L R2 D F L R2 B R F L Fw
*50. *R2 U R D' F' R B L2 U' D B2 R2 U2 D B2 F L2 U' F2 Rw Uw
*51. *L U D2 F' R B' D R' L' U' R' U D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 Rw' Uw'
*52. *L' U L2 B L2 F U' L' U R F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' Rw' Uw'
*53. *R' D' R F R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L B2 R2 U' F U2 B2 L R2 U' Rw' Uw'
*54. *B R' U2 B2 D2 U2 F L2 B' R2 B D R' B L R2 D' L' B R Fw Uw2
*55. *D' F B L' F2 D F D F' B' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D Rw Uw
*56. *R F' U' F U' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 D L' F' R2 D' L' F2 L' Fw Uw2
*57. *L' D2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 L' B L2 U B2 L' B2 F L R2 Fw' Uw2
*58. *D' U' R2 D' F2 D' F2 L' B' F' D' U2 B2 R' U2 R2 U B2 U Rw Uw2
*59. *D' B' R B2 L F2 R' B2 L B2 D U' R2 U' R D2 R F R' Fw Uw'
*60. *F' U2 B L2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U L' D' F2 R F' L2 U' L2 Uw2
*61. *B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B L F U' R B' D L U2 F U2 Fw Uw'
*62. *F' D' R' F2 D' B2 D L2 R2 B2 D' L' U' F2 L' U L' B D2 Fw' Uw
*63. *U F D' L2 R2 D L2 U L2 U' B2 D F' R' B L B' L F2 D Rw'
*64. *U L' B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L' F' R F L2 R B2 D' L2 B U Rw2 Uw
*65. *U B2 L2 U2 B2 F L2 U2 L2 U L' U' B F' R D L2 B Rw'
*66. *D L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 F' R D2 B2 L' R2 U' B D2 R F' D2 Fw Uw2
*67. *F' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L R' F2 L' D' B' U' F2 L D2 R Fw' Uw2
*68. *B2 L' U R F2 D2 L B2 F2 D2 L R2 B' L2 R' U L F2 D' Rw2
*69. *B2 L U' F U D2 B U F2 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' U' D2 Fw' Uw2
*70. *F D R' B L B' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 U B' R2 F' U' F2 D' Rw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' F B R U L F R' L2 U B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 B U2
*2. *R2 U' R2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L' R' U2 F' L' B' L F R B2
*3. *L2 D2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 F' D R2 B L U' L R2 B D F' L2
*4. *R D2 R L' U' F2 R' F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 F' L2 U
*5. *D F2 R D2 B F R2 F U2 B2 F U2 D' L' B R2 D L' B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F L D F2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' R' D U' B L D' R U2
*2. *B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 D F' D' L' U2 F2 L' F2 D
*3. *L B2 U2 R2 D2 U F2 U2 B U R' B2 R D2 B2 L' F'
*4. *R' U' B D' F' L' F B2 L B R' L2 U2 F2 B2 L D2 F2
*5. *F' R' U2 L2 F2 R' F2 R B2 F D' B' D' L2 U' B' D2 L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B L' D U L2 R U2 R2 B2 D2
*2. *B2 D' L U' D2 L U' L' F' U' D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 U2
*3. *L2 F' U2 F2 B' R U D2 B R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B
*4. *D' R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D' L2 F2 R' D L2 U B' L B2
*5. *L' D' R' F' B U' D2 R2 F2 D R B2 R' F2 L B2 L F2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' B R U B D2 B' R2 F L2 B' L B U' L' D2 B D' U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L B' U2 F' D R L2 U D2 R U2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D B2 U' F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 R2 F' U F2 R2 D U2 L2 U2 L B' D2 L' D2 B' F L F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' F U R U' R U' F' R' U' F
*3. *U2 D L' U' F D L B U2 F' U2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' U R B2
*4. *U2 F' L U D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 D R2 B R U2 F D' R F2 Uw2 L' B2 L2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 R F' Uw2 L' D2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw D2 B' Fw D2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Fw' Rw2 D

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R F U'
*3. *D2 R2 D2 U B2 D R' U F' L D U' B' R2 F2 U B2 R
*4. *D' F' D2 R D2 R' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 D' F' R B2 U2 B L2 Uw2 B F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' F' R2 F2 L Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw Fw2 U2 D' Rw'
*5. *B2 R2 Bw2 Lw' L2 B U2 L B2 Uw' U F' Dw2 U2 D2 L' D' R Rw Uw2 R2 L2 Rw' Uw2 F Fw' U2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 Lw D2 U' Lw' Dw2 Fw2 D Bw' Rw' Fw2 B' R Bw' R Lw' Fw' D U R2 Lw' Fw L2 Lw2 U' Uw' D2 Rw2 Dw Lw' Dw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F' U' F' U' R2 F R' U' R U'
*3. *U F' U2 F2 R2 D' F2 U R B' R D2 F R' D L R
*4. *D F' D R B2 D2 B2 L B2 R' L2 U' B2 L B2 L B2 D Rw2 Uw2 L' U Rw2 R2 F2 D' Rw2 L D' Fw L Fw' L2 Fw' Rw' Fw' Rw2 F2 L U Fw
*5. *Lw' U B R' F2 U2 Lw Rw F' D2 Fw' Dw2 Fw' Lw' Bw2 F' R Fw F' Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' R' B' L2 B U Lw' Uw R Bw B F2 Lw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw D2 L Bw Lw U2 L2 B' F2 L2 Uw2 B' Lw D2 L D Uw U' F2 R2 Fw U2 Bw2
*6. *B Uw Bw' B' 3Uw 3Fw F' Lw' Bw B' Fw' Lw' Bw Rw2 D2 3Fw2 L' R2 U F2 Rw2 Fw R B' L' U 3Rw2 U Uw Fw' F' L 3Rw2 3Uw' Bw 3Fw2 U F' D' B2 R' Uw2 D U' Lw Bw 3Fw Lw' Dw2 U Lw 3Fw' L2 3Uw2 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw2 B' 3Uw Rw2 R2 Uw2 3Fw' D Dw2 Rw F2 3Fw' 3Rw B2 Lw 3Uw F2 3Rw2 F' R' Uw2 B2 Dw Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R' U' F U' F U' R' U' R2
*3. *F U2 F2 L' D2 B' D R' U' L' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F
*4. *D R F' U2 L' F2 R U B2 U2 F D2 B F' U2 F2 D F Fw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 D L R F2 U Fw2 Uw2 D' L' Fw' D B' L2 Rw F2 D Fw Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw2
*5. *Uw Rw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Lw D2 L2 D Uw2 Bw2 F' B' Uw' F R Lw' L' B' Dw' U F' Bw2 Lw2 B2 L' Bw2 F' Dw' U' L U' Rw' Fw' Uw L2 Rw2 Dw U' D2 Bw2 Uw2 Lw D' B' U' L U' Bw F' L Dw' Rw' Lw Uw Rw2 L' D' B2
*6. *3Uw' D B2 Fw2 F' L Rw 3Uw' Lw' Bw2 D2 Rw' B2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw 3Fw R' L' Rw2 Uw2 3Rw' D2 Bw Lw' B D' Lw' Uw' Fw 3Rw Dw B' F' U' Dw2 Fw' Rw Fw Bw2 3Uw2 B D2 3Uw2 F2 3Fw' R2 3Uw R 3Uw2 Rw' B' F 3Rw Lw Rw' Dw' 3Rw U' L2 U Dw2 Fw B2 Rw Bw' R Rw 3Fw L2 U2 B' 3Fw2 R Fw' 3Rw Dw2 L Bw2 Dw2
*7. *3Uw L Dw' Bw' 3Fw L2 Bw Dw2 3Fw2 B 3Uw Dw' Bw2 3Dw2 L2 B' Lw2 B 3Fw' Bw2 F' Lw2 Uw2 3Fw Lw2 L2 Bw2 R 3Lw B Lw' Uw' Fw' F2 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Rw Lw' L2 Dw U2 3Rw2 L D2 Bw2 3Lw' Uw 3Rw2 3Fw R' Fw R' Uw' F2 3Rw' Uw2 3Fw U' Fw' L' Bw Dw2 3Dw2 3Uw2 3Fw' F' D' R D2 Rw 3Dw2 Bw' Lw 3Rw2 3Lw Fw' Rw2 3Uw2 L' 3Lw2 B' 3Rw' 3Bw2 Rw R' 3Rw L 3Lw2 Lw2 3Bw' Fw2 3Fw2 3Dw 3Rw2 D' Rw R

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR0+ DL1- UL6+ U6+ R1- D3- L3+ ALL1- y2 U5- R3+ D2+ L1+ ALL1+ UR DL UL
*2. *UR5+ DR6+ DL6+ UL1+ U3- R4+ D1+ L3+ ALL6+ y2 U1+ R2- D6+ L3+ ALL2+ DR UL
*3. *UR2+ DR3+ DL4- UL4+ U4- R4- D3- L1- ALL4+ y2 U2- R3- D2- L2- ALL5- UR DR DL
*4. *UR2+ DR3- DL1+ UL4- U0+ R1+ D6+ L5+ ALL2- y2 U6+ R3- D1+ L2+ ALL2- UR DR DL UL
*5. *UR2- DR0+ DL5- UL1- U2+ R2+ D1- L4- ALL4+ y2 U5- R3- D2- L0+ ALL2- UR DR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' B' U' L R B' R' B' L' U u l r' b
*2. *U B R' U' L R L R B' L' R' u l r' b
*3. *B' L' B' U L' B L' U R U' B u l r b'
*4. *R' L' B' U R U' L' R B' R U u' l r b
*5. *L R U R' B' R L' B L' U B' u l r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (2,-4) / (6,-3) / (-3,-2) / (6,-3) / (-4,-3) / (-4,-2) / (-1,0) /
*2. *(0,-1) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (1,-5) / (0,-4) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,-2) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-3) /
*3. *(-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,6) / (2,-1) / (-3,-5) / (3,0) / (1,-4) / (4,-4) / (2,-2) / (4,0) / (-4,-3) /
*4. *(0,-1) / (0,6) / (-2,-2) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-1) / (-2,-3) / (0,-2)
*5. *(3,2) / (-2,1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-4) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (-4,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R B' L R B L' U B L' R'
*2. *L R U' B' L U B' L U R' L
*3. *L B R B U' B' L U L U' R'
*4. *R B L' U' R U L' R B U R
*5. *U R B' U' R' U L B' R' U R

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F' flip U2' BL2' BR2 BL' L U2' BL' flip R F BL L' U2' BR2 U' L2' R2 U2 F R' F2 U' F2 U R2 F2' R'
*2. *L2 flip U' R' F2 BR' BL2 U2' L' flip R2' F BR2' BL' U' L2 BL' L' R' F' U2' R U2' R2' U2 F' R2 F' R U'
*3. *BR2 flip F2 U' R L2' U2' F' U2' flip R2 BR R' BR2' BL2 L2 BL L U F2' U2 F2' R2' U2 F' U R U R U2'
*4. *F U2 F L' U2 BL BR flip R2 L U R2' BR2 U2 BL2' L2 R U R2 U2' R2 U2' F U2' F R2 U2 F'
*5. *F2 flip BL2' U2' F' BR2 R BL2 BR2 flip U2 BL2 U F2' BL U2' BL2 U2 F2 U2' F2 R F U2 F2' U F2 U' F2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' F' R F R U2 R' F R U2 R
*3. *R' F' B' U F2 L' D F2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 R U2 R U2 L2 F L'
*4. *F U2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 L U B' D R' B D' B2 L2 F' L Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 L Uw2 B' R D2 F' D2 B2 Uw' U' R' U B2 Uw2 Fw' D' Rw Fw Uw Rw
*5. *Bw2 R2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' L' U' Bw' Fw' R' Dw2 Uw Bw' D2 Uw' R2 F Fw' Lw' Rw2 B Rw2 B2 Rw Bw2 B' F' Lw Fw2 D2 Lw2 U Fw' Lw2 R' Fw Uw2 L U L' Bw' F Rw2 Lw2 U2 Fw' D2 Fw' Uw' Dw D' Bw' Dw Lw2 Uw2 D Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw'
*OH. *F2 U B2 F2 U2 L F2 R F2 D' B R D L R' D2 L2 R
*Clock. *UR5- DR1- DL2- UL2+ U3- R2- D3+ L0+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R2- D3+ L4- ALL4- UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R L' U R L U B R' L R B b
*Square-1. *(0,2) / (-2,4) / (-3,6) / (-1,-4) / (1,-5) / (0,-4) / (6,-3) / (1,0) / (2,-2) / (4,0) / (6,-4) /
*Skewb. *L R U B R' B R' L B' R' U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L F f' l r' R' F' f' r' B' R' B' R F
*2. *f' l' L' f' F' R' l r f' L R F' R B' R' B' R'
*3. *B R r R F f F l f F L' B' L' R' B' F L R
*4. *R' B' l' L' f' F' r' b' f' L F R B L R B L F' R'
*5. *B' l' L' r' b' l f' l L B' F L R B F' L' R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' R' Bw' U' L' B' Uw' Rw' U R B Uw Lw' Rw Bw Lw' Uw' Rw Bw' Rw' r b
*2. *Uw' Bw' R' B' Uw Bw L R' Uw' Lw U' Uw Lw Uw' Lw Uw' Bw' Uw' Lw' u l' r
*3. *Bw L' Uw' Rw' Bw U' L R' Lw' R B Rw' Uw' Bw' Rw' Uw Bw' Uw u r b
*4. *Lw' Rw' L' Uw' R' Lw' B' Rw' L' Rw' U' Uw' Bw' Lw Uw Lw' Rw' u' l r' b
*5. *Uw Rw Bw' Lw Rw U' R' Uw R' B Uw' Rw Uw' Rw' Bw' Uw u r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 L D R U R D L D R U L2 D R D R U2 R D2 L U2 R D L2 U2 L D R2 U L2 D R3 U L D L U R D R D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D R U L U R U L2 D2 R U2 L D L D R2 U L D R D L U L U R3 D2 L U2 L D R U R U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U2 L U R D L D R U R U L2 D L D R U L D2 R2 U R U2 L2 D2 L D R3 U L U2 L D2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D R U2 L D2 L U3 R D3 L2 U R U R D2 R U3 L D3 L2 U2 R U L D R D R D L2 U2 R D
*5. * D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D R U L U2 L D R2 U L D R D L D R U L2 U L D R D L U3 R3 D2 L U L D2 L U3 R D2 L U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U R' D2 L' B' U2 B D2 R2 D2 B L B2 F D' F R' B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 U F L2 B F2 D2 B D2 L2 U2 R' B2 F R U2 B D' B2 F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' F' R B' R' F B2 U' L' U2 R L2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L B2 F L2 U2 F2 U2 B R2 D2 U R D' L D B2 L U R F2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 L2 D' R F' D L2 B2 R' F' D L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B' L2 R B2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 L' B L U' R2 U' F L2 F L
*2. *B2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 F' D' L' U F2 D2 R D F2 R' B
*3. *R U F' U2 B2 R2 B2 F' L2 U2 L R D F R' U L2 R'
*4. *D2 B U2 D R U R2 B' R2 F2 R F2 L B2 R B L' U
*5. *L B2 R' B2 L D2 R D2 R2 F2 B' D F L' B' D2 L B R F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UL UF UR UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UR RF UF UR UL LB UL UB UL LB UB UR LB RF RB UR UF UL UB UR UF RB LF UL UB UR UF UL RB UB RB DR DB DF RF DR RB DF RF UR LF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF DR DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UB+ UR UB+2 UL+2 LB RF- UF+ RF+ UF RF DB DR+2 RB+ DR RB DR+ RB+2 DB RB RF+2 UF UL+ RF-2 RB+2 DL-
*2. * UF UL UB UL UF UL UB UR UL UF UL UF UB UR LB UB UR UF UL UB RF UF UR UL UF UB UR UF UL LB UL RB UB LB RB LF UF UR UB LB UL UF RF UR RB UB LF DL LF DB LB UL UB UR DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ DF UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 RF+ UR+2 UB+2 UR UB DF RF+ DL LB+ DB+2 LB DB LB+2 DB+ DL DB UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- DB+2
*3. * UF UR UF UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UL UB LB UL RF UF UL UB UR UF UR LB UL UF LB UL RF UF RF RB UB LB RB LF UF UR UB LB RB UR LF UL UF DB DL DR DF DL DR DF DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UB+2 UL UB-2 DF+2 RF UR+ DF-2 LF+ DL+2 LF UF+2 DB RB+2 DL+
*4. * UF UL UF UL UF UB UL UB UL UB UR UF UL UF LB UB UR RF UF RF UF UR UL UF UB UR UF LB RB UR LF UL UF LB UL UF UB UR UF LF DB DL DR RB DB LB RB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UL+ LF UL- RB+ DR RB- DF+2 RF+ DF RF+ DL+
*5. * UL UB UL UF UR UB UL UF UL UF UB UL UB LB UL UB UR LB RF UF UR UL UB UL UB RF UF RB UR UF UL UB RB UB RB LF UF UR UB LF UL UF LF DB LB DL DB DR DF DR DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RB DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+2 LB UL-2 RF+2 DR RF-2 UR-2 DB+ RB+2 UR+2 UL DB- DF+ LF DF+2 DB

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R F U L F L' F' U' F R F' D R BR R' BR' D' F L' U R' L' U' R F U L F' L' R F' BL B U BL L B R B'
*2. *F U R U' R' F' U' L' U L BL' U' B' U B BL L' U L' U R' L' R' L R U L' U R' L' U' BR' B' D' F L' B' D'
*3. *U' L' U L U R' L' F' L F R L U' L U L' F' L' U' F' R' U' R' F' L U' R F BR BL F L' D' BL'
*4. *U' L U BL' B BL U' L' BL' B BL U L' U L' U R U' F' L' U L' R F' R U R' F B U' B BR L U
*5. *R F R' F L' U' R' U R L R L' U L R' F' L' U R L' U' L' R' U R' F' L' F' R F D' BR' D BR' U L'


----------

